# Adobe Encore 2.0 Transcoder Fehler



## renard (28. November 2006)

Ich arbeite mit Encore 2.0 und moechte mir in mein Projekt jpgs und avi-Dateien reinladen und bearbeiten. Das klappt aber nicht.

Beim Reinladen der jpgs (Datei/Importieren/Importieren als Asset) bekomme ich jedes Mal folgende Fehlermeldung: "Fehler beim Laden der Transcode-Vorgabe." Ich kann jedoch unter Datei/Transkodieren/Einstellungen transkodieren nichts anwaehlen bzw. unter Datei/Transkodieren/Project-Transcode-Vorgaben bearbeiten diese nicht mal anwaehlen.

Das gleiche passiert beim Reinladen von Video-Dateien. Die Fehlermeldung heisst hier: "Die Software zum Entschluesseln des Mediums ist auf diesem System nicht verfuegbar. Versuchen Sie, das Problem zu beheben, indem Sie den korrekten Decoder fuer die Dateien installieren." Aber welcher Decoder ist da gemeint, und wie mache ich das?

Koennt ihr mir BITTE weiterhelfen?


----------



## axn (1. Dezember 2006)

> Beim Reinladen der jpgs (Datei/Importieren/Importieren als Asset) bekomme ich jedes Mal folgende Fehlermeldung: "Fehler beim Laden der Transcode-Vorgabe."


Versteh ich auch nicht. Sollte mit den Transcodierungseinstellungen erstmal nichts zu tun haben.Ich kann Jpegs aller Formate importieren..


> Das gleiche passiert beim Reinladen von Video-Dateien.


Welches Format / welcher Codec? - Besser DV oder gleich Mpeg2 importieren...

mfg

axn


----------



## renard (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe das Problem eben beim Reinladen mit jpgs, wo jedesmal diese Fehlermeldung kommt. Das mus doch wohl dann aufgrund der Fehlermeldung an der Transcodierungseinstellung liegen, oder an was denn sonst? 

Und ich importiere meine Videodateien sowieso nur im mpeg2 Format.


----------



## axn (1. Dezember 2006)

Encore mal neu installiert? - Keine Idee...


----------

